# Stocking



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Muskie from the Kincaid State Fish Hatchery are scheduled to be stocked next week at the following reservoirs:

Leesville 
Salt Fork 
Milton 
Caesar Creek 
Piedmont 
West Branch 
East Fork 



Not sure of exact dates yet. Will post more information as I get it.

We are excited as this is the first year for stocking East Fork. In a few years we will be catching some nice ones.


----------



## sonictaz (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks for all the fis I will try my luck at ceasar creek


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

I think it's also the first year for full stocking at Milton instead of just left overs.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm really glad about that Steve! I love having Milton and WB close together. Milton should be a great fishery in a couple of years!


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

I apologize for my oversight. Yes Milton is now on the annual stocking list.


I am just excited because we will have 2 muskie lakes in SW Ohio.



Good Luck to everyone on the water.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

MuskieJim said:


> I'm really glad about that Steve! I love having Milton and WB close together. Milton should be a great fishery in a couple of years!


Me too Jim. Once you get both lakes paterned there should be good fishing most of the time. WB being more East to West and Milton North to South.


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

The first pond at Kincaid State Fish Hatchery is draining this morning Tuesday September, 9th. Draining times are never exact on these larger outdoor ponds, with groundwater influence, weeds, etc. but we hope to be within an hour of the predicted stocking times.



We have one truck today coming from Hebron Hatchery to help Kincaid that will be stocking Leesville (3:30-4:00pm) and then continuing on to Lake Milton (5:00-6:00pm). I will provide the District Fish Supervisors the cell numbers for the trucks as soon as I receive them.



We also have a truck from St. Marys coming to help today that will haul the fish to Salt Fork Lake. They plan to arrive at the Lake at approximately 3:00pm. 



Wednesday, Kincaid will haul the fish to Caesars Creek Lake and they plan to stock between 2:00 and 3:00pm.



I will update you on Thursday and Friday later today as we see how the initial pond drainings go. Thursday will be Piedmont and West Branch and Friday is East Fork Lake.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

I really wish I didnt have to work this week. I would LOVE to see all those little guys being dumped in.


----------



## Llewellin01 (Feb 23, 2008)

I went to the Junior Anglers Program at Camp Muskingum (Leesville Lake) a couple years ago. They electro-shocked and then stocked muskie. It was something that i will never forget. A lot of young muskie went into that lake that day.


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

Here are some pictures


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Chris or Rick, do either of you know when and where they will be at West Branch tomorrow? I may be able to go check it out.


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

I believe this was taken at Leesville years back


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Sorry Mac I did not see your post til now. After the information provided above, I have received no further updates.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

That's ok Chris. I slept all day anyway.


----------



## esox62 (May 19, 2006)

was there from 1-7 yesterday and didnt see the truck. i guess they were there in the morn..? had a couple follows in the weeds, that was it.


----------

